
Turning JSON into a ExpandoObject - nberardi
http://coderjournal.com/2010/07/turning-json-into-a-expandoobject/
======
nberardi
So does this sound viable?

~~~
trezor
I like to think that I know C# pretty well, but I must admit I haven't had
that much time to fool around with .NET 4 as I like. I knew about dynamic
types and ExpandoObject, but I didn't know you could operate on the
ExpandoObject as a Dictionary, something which (IMO) greatly expands its
viable usecases.

If nothing else, at least you enlightened one .NET developer and I'll
definitely bookmark your post for future use.

